# What's going on?



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

There seems to be an excessive amount of b.s. being passed off as fact lately. There are people on this forum that are worth listening to, but the number of people that should be ignored is rising. I don't know everything, but I know that if you are new here you need to read. Please don't think you can find answers in a single thread. Read current threads, search old threads, read, read, read. The more opinions, perspectives, and information you gather, the more likely you are to be able to determine what the right answer is for you. I personally spent months lurking and reading before posting anything. I wasn't arrogant enough to think my knowledge and experiences were all encompassing and worthy of putting them out there for the world to see before doing some further research and analysis. This forum can be a great resource if you spend time learning how to sort through its contents.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree..........alot of questions have been answered in some form or another, on this forum....when I have a question, I look at the sticky's that have been posted in the past, and check out a particular firearms threads...if I can't find the answer, then I will post a question.......like they say, " reading is fundemental." My favorite is, " Dude, I'm looking for a 9mm, what should I get?"


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Every forum is about the same.There's only so much you can find out in one and you have to do due diligence to reinforce or dubunk what you get.You have first hand kowledge,that persuaded with personal opinion,personal opinion,and a broken record repeating the same thing.Don't believe everything you read or hear,investigate it.I've spent years doing,and the information I found in forums is anywhere from spot on to comical.I quit moderating on forums because I don't have the time to devote to it.


----------



## matt_the_millerman (Dec 6, 2011)

ya, im fairly still new here, member for about 4 months or somethin around that. i personally have wanted to start a thread asking how everybody can stand all the new people that always post this thread "hi new from -----, what pistol should i get?" , "new guy here, what caliber should i get? which is best out of this, this, this, this and this?" blah, blah blah. I think some of the moderators and senior members have standard responses that they must just insert cause i've read them a number of times, over and over just in different threads lol. but seriously, I read for probably 2 months before posting anything, most questions i had could EASILY be found by READING THREADS. but oh wel, its pretty easy to spot and scroll past those threads. but its a great forum with lots of great info and people.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

SMann said:


> There seems to be an excessive amount of b.s. being passed off as fact lately. . .


Oh, CRAP ! ! !

I've been outed. What to do ? WHAT to DO ? 
I think I'll slam the door to my man cave, pet both dogs and beg foregiveness from Shipwreck, the Beretta Forum guru and mastermind. :mrgreen:


----------

